# Walgreens posable skeleton sale



## hollatip (Oct 1, 2012)

Walgreens has the life size posable skeleton on sale this week for 39.99. Regular price 49.99. Excellent price. Good quality


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info!! I've been saving my rewards points for another 10.00 off......


----------



## hollatip (Oct 1, 2012)

offmymeds said:


> Thanks for the info!! I've been saving my rewards points for another 10.00 off......


Your welcome. The Walgreens near me had 4 of them in stock today


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saw two of them in my Walgreens yesterday. Noticed their Pose-N-Stays have silvery bolts and nuts running out the sides of the knees. Rather visible. is this the same for all the Pose-N-Stays or just their version?


***Potential Purchasers Going To Walgreens For These should be aware You Need a Walgreens Reward Card to get the discount.*** this is pretty much true of all of the Pharmacies' sales going on...they all require use of their own rewards card for many of these items.


----------

